
Gawker Seeks Reduction in Judgment After Reports Say Billionaire Backed Hogan - dcgudeman
http://www.wsj.com/articles/gawker-seeks-reduction-in-judgment-after-reports-say-billionaire-backed-plaintiff-hulk-hogan-1464185082
======
dcgudeman
_Mr. Thiel’s motivation for being involved in the case is unclear, but his
animus toward Gawker dates back to at least 2007, when Gawker’s Valleywag blog
revealed that he was gay. Mr. Thiel, who has since publicly discussed his
sexuality, in a 2009 interview described Valleywag as “the Silicon Valley
equivalent of al Qaeda.” Gawker has since closed the site._

\-----

 _At trial, the Florida jury was told that Gawker Media was worth $83 million
and that CEO Nick Denton, who was personally ordered to pay Mr. Bollea $10
million in punitive damages, was worth $121 million. The company generated
$48.7 million in revenue last year, according to information revealed at the
trial. In 2014, it turned an operating profit of $6.5 million on $44.3 million
in revenue, according to a company disclosure._

